# How to "bake" your graphic card



## i789 (Nov 28, 2009)

If you have a dead graphic card laying around, you may want to try this "bake" method described by this crazy fellow here http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1421792 
of course it is not 100% guaranteed but if there is that 1% chance to resurrect your card, what not to try


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2009)

I've got a 4870X2 to try this out on.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 28, 2009)

Lol it sounds extreme, but well it'd be worth a try if the card'd be going in the bin nonetheless - there'd be nothing to lose except a slight increase in the electricity bill...

Pity the baking doesn't self-clean the oven... (if you seen the photos you know what I mean )


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 28, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I've got a 4870X2 to try this out on.




Did you buy that one from powerdown?

good luck!


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 28, 2009)

LOL, i bought me a 8800 GTX off fleabay for cheap, just to try this out. Will post up when it arrives and with results.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Did you buy that one from powerdown?
> 
> good luck!



Yeah it seems its a problem with how the power is supplied to the card. It says that there is no power from the PCI-E 8 pin connector.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ahh, check for scratches aswell then, as even a scratch can break the circuit enough.

I'm sure you've checked if you managed to find where the problem is though.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 28, 2009)

Anybody knows if this works yet?


----------



## i789 (Nov 28, 2009)

3dsage said:


> LOL, i bought me a 8800 GTX off fleabay for cheap, just to try this out. Will post up when it arrives and with results.



so it was you who bought that 8800GTX for $19.99, definitely tell me how it works since he still has 9 of the cards left


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 28, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Anybody knows if this works yet?




Yes and no, it may not work at all, but if the reason your card is not working is some sort of solder damage then yes it may work.


----------



## i789 (Nov 28, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Anybody knows if this works yet?



check the link from the first thread, this "bake" seems to be a poor man's solder reflow process, it solves many problems on motherboard, video card, even xbox360


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 28, 2009)

i789 said:


> so it was you who bought that 8800GTX for $19.99, definitely tell me how it works since he still has 9 of the cards left



Not before I buy one more after it hopefully works

If it works i'll start a new thread

BTW that the exact one i bought, from c****infi**y.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 28, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Anybody knows if this works yet?



the guy that posted the thread said it worked on his card


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 28, 2009)

The likelihood is that it melts 'broken points' sufficiently for them to spread and get 'soldered' back together. 

Ie it will work only if there are broken points on your card.
If there's some other fault it won't work.

Which makes me think, before you try such methods there are ways to test whether your hardware's got 'broken points'...

Personally I use this product:

You spray holding the can upside down on the powered-on hardware and the condensation immediately shows you where the circuit is broken.


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 28, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> The likelihood is that it melts 'broken points' sufficiently for them to spread and get 'soldered' back together.
> 
> Ie it will work only if there are broken points on your card.
> If there's some other fault it won't work.
> ...



Nice, I have a couple of non working 775 mobo's laying around. Im gonna search for this product.
Great stuff


----------



## KainXS (Nov 28, 2009)

this is pretty old I remember I tried it on an old HD3850 and the card started working for 2 hours then broke again.


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2009)

KainXS said:


> this is pretty old I remember I tried it on an old HD3850 and the card started working for 2 hours then broke again.



Just like baking xbox 360s.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow I actually didn't think it would do anything at all. It seems that the problem with this card was that the 8 pin power connector was broke and now sticking it in the oven fixed it. However the card is still broke. I've posted this message using it but the screen is all messed up. The card is covered in scratches and I've penciled them in as well as I can but it still is fooked. Nice to see this technique works though.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 28, 2009)

under clock the ram


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> under clock the ram



Can't it's not recognised by gpu-z, catalyst control centre or anything for that matter. Also there isn't a backplate and the ram on the back gets mega hot. I got a blister touching the card trying to take it out. I'm not keen on investing on a better cooler for it especially if it's broken.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 28, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Can't it's not recognised by gpu-z, catalyst control centre or anything for that matter. Also there isn't a backplate and the ram on the back gets mega hot. I got a blister touching the card trying to take it out. I'm not keen on investing on a better cooler for it especially if it's broken.



If its full screen artifacting I would try somehow to lower the ram speed/cool it down, ramsinks are cheap as chips, also you could try a bios flash


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 28, 2009)

How any chips you need to cool  I have some spare ramsinks.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> If its full screen artifacting I would try somehow to lower the ram speed/cool it down, ramsinks are cheap as chips, also you could try a bios flash



Yeah I was thinking about that as well. How do I flash it again ? Although the ram chips on this are the same as my 4890 and they don't have a heatsink. The odd thing is the whole card gets blisteringly hot even parts that should be just warm after a few seconds are burning.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 28, 2009)

Have you reseated the heatsink and repacedthermalpaste, checked thermal pads?


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Have you reseated the heatsink and repacedthermalpaste, checked thermal pads?



Yeah the heatsinks are definately making contact and there heating up. I've added a 120mm fan into the mix as well because one of the fans of the card is broke and another is missing.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 28, 2009)

Take the shroud off and cable tie two fans to theheatsink perhaps?


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Take the shroud off and cable tie two fans to theheatsink perhaps?



I had the fan balancing on the motherboard blowing into the card while the fan on it was cooling the other core.


----------



## mchlor (Nov 29, 2009)

do not bake your card.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 29, 2009)

Binge said:


> Just like baking xbox 360s.



Lol, i was just about to say that, baking xbox's work, just remember to take your cd out....




mchlor said:


> do not bake your card.



well holy shit thats a very good argument, and here i was gonna bake my card for no apparent reason maybe put some frosting on the top of it, LOL@mchlor what you gonna do with a dead video card use it as a coaster in which i do sometimes, but still if theres a chase thats theres a small break in the solder somewhere that baking will melt down and let reconnect i would say more power to youif you can get it to work


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 29, 2009)

mchlor said:


> do not bake your card.



It works.


----------



## zithe (Nov 29, 2009)

If it works, those 8800GTX's could provide a cheap SLI/Tri SLI system or cruncher.

If it doesn't work and the cost of getting it repaired is not that bad, then it still probably will end well.


----------



## Xazax (Nov 29, 2009)

I think with the 8800GTX you gotta put chocolate Frosting on them first, then once there finished baking you gotta put on sprinkles mmm.. wait or is that for cupcakes?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 29, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> The likelihood is that it melts 'broken points' sufficiently for them to spread and get 'soldered' back together.
> 
> Ie it will work only if there are broken points on your card.
> If there's some other fault it won't work.
> ...





3dsage said:


> Nice, I have a couple of non working 775 mobo's laying around. Im gonna search for this product.
> Great stuff



Any canned air does that.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 30, 2009)

you can bake a cake with the video card inside and give it to someone you hate

"Oh CHOCOLATE CAKE THANKS^^"
takes  a bite
"AWW MY TEETH WTF IS THIS"


----------



## ChiSox (Nov 30, 2009)

I prefer baking ATI cards they taste better than Nvidia except the 3 series they were non-fat


----------



## engr_alas27 (Nov 30, 2009)

I worked for me.. my card is resurrected.. im still using it now.. 8800gtx.. hehe.. the red lines and artifacts are gone..


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 30, 2009)

Dr Pepper if it works how come its still broke?


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 30, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Dr Pepper if it works how come its still broke?



Because at first it never posted at all and the LED's indicated there was no PCI-E 8 pin power. Baking it fixed that but that wasn't the only thing that was broken. I now get artifacting etc.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 30, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Because at first it never posted at all and the LED's indicated there was no PCI-E 8 pin power. Baking it fixed that but that wasn't the only thing that was broken. I now get artifacting etc.



The memory is probly faulty. Sounds like this does work, kinda like how you get the temporary fix for the 360, heat it up till the solder becomes loose.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 30, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> The memory is probly faulty. Sounds like this does work, kinda like how you get the temporary fix for the 360, heat it up till the solder becomes loose.



Yeah its the memory it heats up instantly and it gave me a blister when I touched it. Same ram as on my 4890 and that runs fairly cool.


----------



## lism (Dec 1, 2009)

On some older nvidia cards 'baking' is a used method to revive them back again.

Because of the bad solder somtimes used on cards, remelting the solder can sometimes revive it again. Otherwise its just good as dead.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 1, 2009)

This really works, I was just about to throw my P35 Neo 2 FR motherboard away because it would not post, I put it in the oven@200 and 20 minutes and booted it up and it started up with no problem.

it works


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 2, 2009)

FUcking nice. I have some video cards ill do this too....or perhaps my current motherboard


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 2, 2009)

Doing this to 3 PS2s soon


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 2, 2009)

lol this is awesome im going to try this with my 4850 tonight just for shits and giggles but i dont think itll work seeing how to much voltage killed it it still posts but gets the red lines as described in this thread worth a shot


----------



## KainXS (Dec 2, 2009)

before you do it make sure you get the temp right, every oven is calibrated differently and if the older they get the more "off" they get.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 3, 2009)

i gots one of them new crazy good glass top ovens lol baking right now will post my find


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 4, 2009)

Well if anyone was curious about the 8800GTX I got off ebay, it arrived. Had a sticker that said "Dead J3" which is what one of the DVI ports was labeled on the PCB. So things looked good so far.
 Tried it out before baking, nothing, Blank screen.

So I cleaned it well, then
I Baked it 385* for 10mins. 
Tried it out, nada, still no workie. 

So I decided to try the freezer technique (used for dead Hd's and Ram)
 still no workie.

Then I tried deep frying it ( used for french fries) still nothing.

Oh well, no biggie.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Well if anyone was curious about the 8800GTX I got off ebay, it arrived. Had a sticker that said "Dead J3" which is what one of the DVI ports was labeled on the PCB. So things looked good so far.
> Tried it out before baking, nothing, Blank screen.
> 
> So I cleaned it well, then
> ...



Explain the freezer technique ?


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Explain the freezer technique ?



Basically stick suspected dead ram, hd's in the freezer for a few hours, then try it out. Supposedly has a 50% success rate.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Basically stick suspected dead ram, hd's in the freezer for a few hours, then try it out. Supposedly has a 50% success rate.



Worth a shot for my 4870X2


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 4, 2009)

Heres a quote from "mysticmerlin" from XS.

_But does have tracers that are in the silicone so if you freeze them they shrink.
Cold = Shrink, Heat = Expand as you know. So if there was a little seperation in the chip it might have come together enough to revive the D9's and get it going again. _


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Heres a quote from "mysticmerlin" from XS.
> 
> _But does have tracers that are in the silicone so if you freeze them they shrink.
> Cold = Shrink, Heat = Expand as you know. So if there was a little seperation in the chip it might have come together enough to revive the D9's and get it going again. _



With me its the memory chips on the card.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 4, 2009)

Hopefully it works, since it is the IC's. Post up your results man, that would be pretty amazing if that card is resurected.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hopefully it works, since it is the IC's. Post up your results man, that would be pretty amazing if that card is resurected.



Hell yeah it would


----------



## i789 (Dec 4, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hopefully it works, since it is the IC's. Post up your results man, that would be pretty amazing if that card is resurected.



so 3dsage is your 8800GTX working after the "bake" ??? dont forget to tell me


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 4, 2009)

Nope check out the PG.2, it didnt work. Tried a few techniques, and nothing.
Im gonna leave it in the freezer overnight, and try it out tomorow again.
Will also bake it again.
If it doesnt work, its gonna be in the FS section FF.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nope check out the PG.2, it didnt work. Tried a few techniques, and nothing.
> Im gonna leave it in the freezer overnight, and try it out tomorow again.
> Will also bake it again.
> If it doesnt work, its gonna be in the FS section FF.



you could just sent it to me(or just the cooler)


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you could just sent it to me(or just the cooler)



I had to custom make the cooler off of an old heatsink I had.

The card is yours if I dont get it working tomorow, just pay shipping. Probably gonna be like 5-7$.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 4, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I had to custom make the cooler off of an old heatsink I had.
> 
> The card is yours if I dont get it working tomorow, just pay shipping. Probably gonna be like 5-7$.



I only wanted it for the cooler but nevermind Thanks anyways


----------



## TheCrow (Dec 8, 2009)

Sweet, ive been looking for this thread!

I paid a tenner for a 7900gtx that artifacts like crazy and a 8800gtx which does the same. Hopefully the old oven can do the job. If not i can always make my money back from some fool on ebay lol!


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 8, 2009)

this idea could work though only thing that i can see happening which will put the dampers on it is capacitors, heating them up is a big  ye ye they are wave soldered in but thats once 
(just look at the heat ratings of most caps that go into systems 110o/c ), although i have to admit graphics cards do get bent around abit so the parts will need resoldering eventually, 
like i've said before somewhere on here, case manufactures need to put some type of stabilisers in like the one pictured here as they really do work, although the case the card holder came with in that pic is to small for a new build


----------



## TheCrow (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree with you, although for a quick fix u cant go wrong!

On the plus hand my old man repairs tv's, plasmas, lcd for a living so im sure he can lay his hands on the proper kit!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> LOL, i bought me a 8800 GTX off fleabay for cheap, just to try this out. Will post up when it arrives and with results.



i also purchsed a 8800GTX off fleabay that had "lines on the screen" 385 degrees for 10 minutes fixed it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have been doing this for YEARS.  I have fixed more graphics cards with a heat gun that with re soldering in general.  The oven method is not my preferred method because of a thing called "fire" that is usually bad.  Ever smelled burning silicon?  I know you water cooling guys have.  Ever SEEN burning silicon?  Ever tried to put it out?  Ever not been able to put it out cause you don't want to pour water in your oven?  Even throw a graphics card into a sink full of water?  I have.  It was bad.  It was just an MX440, but still, that is why I use a heat gun.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 9, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have been doing this for YEARS.  I have fixed more graphics cards with a heat gun that with re soldering in general.  The oven method is not my preferred method because of a thing called "fire" that is usually bad.  Ever smelled burning silicon?  I know you water cooling guys have.  Ever SEEN burning silicon?  Ever tried to put it out?  Ever not been able to put it out cause you don't want to pour water in your oven?  Even throw a graphics card into a sink full of water?  I have.  It was bad.  It was just an MX440, but still, that is why I use a heat gun.



I've smelled more burning silicon than any man should have to endure through the course of an entire life. lol.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 9, 2009)

That is cause you are a watercooling guy, on the edge of losing his whole system all the time.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 9, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> That is cause you are a watercooling guy, on the edge of losing his whole system all the time.



Either that or he knows a lot of firefighters that have had plastic surgery.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 9, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Either that or he knows a lot of firefighters that have had plastic surgery.



In his case it is probably both.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have been doing this for YEARS.  I have fixed more graphics cards with a heat gun that with re soldering in general.  The oven method is not my preferred method because of a thing called "fire" that is usually bad.  Ever smelled burning silicon?  I know you water cooling guys have.  Ever SEEN burning silicon?  Ever tried to put it out?  Ever not been able to put it out cause you don't want to pour water in your oven?  Even throw a graphics card into a sink full of water?  I have.  It was bad.  It was just an MX440, but still, that is why I use a heat gun.



your meant to use foam or co2 fire extinguishers for electrical fires


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd take the oven tray and throw it outside.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> That is cause you are a watercooling guy, on the edge of losing his whole system all the time.



I've walked past the edge on a few occasions. lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I've smelled more burning silicon than any man should have to endure through the course of an entire life. lol.



i love the smell of burning silicon... that can't be healthy


----------



## Binge (Dec 11, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I've walked past the edge on a few occasions. lol



I saw those pics.  Can we say TEC-FUBAR?


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 15, 2009)

*I guess I will try this out on my paper weight. *


----------



## caleb (Dec 15, 2009)

This is truely a nice myth...
Success rate of this is pure luck but as they say "you have to believe in something" 

My best is "lets buy a gfx from ebay for 10USD and fix it with an oven"


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm just glad nobody has suggested microwaving them yet.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 15, 2009)

caleb said:


> This is truely a nice myth...
> Success rate of this is pure luck but as they say "you have to believe in something"
> 
> My best is "lets buy a gfx from ebay for 10USD and fix it with an oven"



Like I said it works and a few other people got it to work. Also why not stick it in the oven if it's broke.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 19, 2009)

*To late 4 me !*

This thread came about a week after I finally threw out my old X800XL I had held 
onto for years.This may of worked. Bummer I could of put it in my 
wifes Old Micron Client Pro.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 19, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Like I said it works and a few other people got it to work. Also why not stick it in the oven if it's broke.



I totally agree, its not its gonna work even less than not working

BTW I baked the GTX 280 I got off PP, and still a no go


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 19, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I totally agree, its not its gonna work even less than not working
> 
> BTW I baked the GTX 280 I got off PP, and still a no go



Stick it in for longer mofo. Then if not in the freezer ?


----------



## Binge (Dec 19, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Stick it in for longer mofo. Then if not in the freezer ?



... This is still a bad idea.  A really bad idea.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 19, 2009)

Binge said:


> ... This is still a bad idea.  A really bad idea.



Sticking it in the oven or the freezer ?

Won't ever know until we experiment, if it breaks it then hell people won't be doing it in the future they will be like hey remember that DrPepper baked a 4870X2 then froze it yeah what a noob who ever thought that was a good idea


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 19, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Sticking it in the oven or the freezer ?
> 
> Won't ever know until we experiment, if it breaks it then hell people won't be doing it in the future they will be like hey remember that DrPepper baked a 4870X2 then froze it yeah what a noob who ever thought that was a good idea






Seriously, Why are some of you so uptight about what is being done with dead pc parts

Im gonna throw my GTX 280 in some tuna cassorole, after I bake my 8800GTX and i'll have some frozen DDR2 sticks for dessert.

BTW, I just bricked my P5E3 trying to flash it with Rampage Bios late last night 
what the hell, I have so many dead Pc parts in my house.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 19, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Seriously, Why are some of you so uptight about what is being done with dead pc parts
> 
> Im gonna throw my GTX 280 in some tuna cassorole, after I bake my 8800GTX and i'll have some frozen DDR2 sticks for dessert.
> 
> ...



Me! Hell I stuck a 4870X2 in the oven twice and now using it as solder practice since it was dead anyway


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 19, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Me! Hell I stuck a 4870X2 in the oven twice and now using it as solder practice since it was dead anyway


Thats a good idea, I need a new soldering tip on mine though its worn down

I seen a 4870x2 (with dead Ram) on ebay a day or two ago, dont know if it sold but the bids where at 150$.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 19, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Thats a good idea, I need a new soldering tip on mine though its worn down
> 
> I seen a 4870x2 (with dead Ram) on ebay a day or two ago, dont know if it sold but the bids where at 150$.



150 :shadedshu I got mine for £14. Yeah I might solder a jet engine to it or something.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 19, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> 150 :shadedshu I got mine for £14. Yeah I might solder a jet engine to it or something.




I should solder the 8800GTX GPU to the 280, and have the first 280 GTX FTW Co-Op


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 19, 2009)

thats when you buy new bios chips for your specific motherboard and have 1 with the latest default bios encoded and the other with a Rampage Bios Encoded


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2009)

how long did you leave your 280 in the oven sage?


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 19, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> thats when you buy new bios chips for your specific motherboard and have 1 with the latest default bios encoded and the other with a Rampage Bios Encoded



I flashed it through dos, using afudos. Ive done it so many times with my other boards, this was the first time i've bricked one The flash completed, then it told me to restart....and well it never did.



AthlonX2 said:


> how long did you leave your 280 in the oven sage?



I had for 8 mins @ 385, but when I bought it I knew what I was getting into. Plus ive got plans with this card


BTW how long did you have your 8800GTX in for when you revived it?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 19, 2009)

about 12 minutes and it took 2 trys


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 19, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> about 12 minutes and it took 2 trys



Interesting, I would try it again but dont have a rig ATM I get annoyed being on  my lappy.

I'll have a rig running by next weekend , some way some how.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 19, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I flashed it through dos, using afudos. Ive done it so many times with my other boards, this was the first time i've bricked one The flash completed, then it told me to restart....and well it never did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as i said, buy new bios chips and your set, you have already voided the warranty by updating the bios.  Btw is this an AMI bios or is this a Award/Phoenix Bios?


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 19, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> as i said, buy new bios chips and your set, you have already voided the warranty by updating the bios.  Btw is this an AMI bios or is this a Award/Phoenix Bios?



I suck at soldering, but it will be worth a shot. Its an AMI bios btw.

Even though I can still return the board, but I have to pay to ship it there. They will replace it with a equal value board if they dont have that board in stock + plus I have to pay to get it shipped back, so its not worth returning it.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 19, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Seriously, Why are some of you so uptight about what is being done with dead pc parts
> 
> Im gonna throw my GTX 280 in some tuna cassorole, after I bake my 8800GTX and i'll have some frozen DDR2 sticks for dessert.
> 
> ...



you could try this http://mondotech.blogspot.com/2009/05/asus-p5b-deluxe-bios-recovery-spi-flash.html


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 19, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I suck at soldering, but it will be worth a shot. Its an AMI bios btw.
> 
> Even though I can still return the board, but I have to pay to ship it there. They will replace it with a equal value board if they dont have that board in stock + plus I have to pay to get it shipped back, so its not worth returning it.



YOU HAVE TO SOLDER THE BIOS TO THE BOARD!?

http://www.ami.com/support/bios.cfm

that makes no sense most newer boards have the chip socketed.

http://www.techsp.net/Components/CPU/drdflash.html

get that to make a bootable floppy


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 19, 2009)

LOL you don`t even have to if the board is SPI enabled An example would be the ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe,Read the link here and you will see what SPI is,http://richard-burke.dyndns.org/wordpress/tag/p5b/


Yes you can use the SPI the jack is above the buzzer and battery lower right comer.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 19, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> you could try this http://mondotech.blogspot.com/2009/05/asus-p5b-deluxe-bios-recovery-spi-flash.html





Nice find man, seems like alot of work. I'll have to research this more, or I could just try unsoldering it and soldering a new one. I'll see whats less risky.
thanks



eidairaman1 said:


> YOU HAVE TO SOLDER THE BIOS TO THE BOARD!?
> 
> http://www.ami.com/support/bios.cfm
> 
> ...



Yeah its retarted to have it soldered on. Even my old DFI 939 board had a socketed bios rom.

I'll give that bootable floopy program a shot, but I dont think it will work. Cuz how will the board know the search for the floppy drive if it has no instruction to do so.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 19, 2009)

only reason they solder the bios to the board is it is cheaper to cut corners, but also make users think twice about bios flashing since the chip cant be replaced, TBH i think they shouldnt be allowed to solder the bios chip to the board.

Anyways here is a few sites for bios repair/recovery, You have a PLCC Chip.  When replacing the Bios chip, ensure you get the existing Name and Part Number/Serial number off the other, and compare to what the sites have. If you want a SMD socket for the PLCC, it is recommended to buy 2 chips encoded with a stock Latest bios and the mod bios you want encoded.  It can be more worthwhile than actually spending for board replacement, but suppose you ship your board to the manufacturer for replacement you basically get the same thing, a soldered bios chip which to me is bullshit.

http://bios-repair.co.uk/bios/solbios.htm

http://bios-repair.co.uk/bios/diysb.htm

http://bios-repair.co.uk/bios/plc32.htm

http://www.recoverybios.com/biosrecovery/En/main/main.php


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 19, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> LOL you don`t even have to if the board is SPI enabled An example would be the ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe,Read the link here and you will see what SPI is,http://richard-burke.dyndns.org/wordpress/tag/p5b/
> 
> 
> Yes you can use the SPI the jack is above the buzzer and battery lower right comer.



Hot damn, im ordering this
Wow, some your guys google skills are alot better than mine, props


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 19, 2009)

ya know what we need a separate Bios Repair Topic that should be stickied.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 19, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> ya know what we need a separate Bios Repair Topic that should be stickied.



I agree, alot of people dump their boards. This tool is great news, who knew their was so many fixes out there.

I'll make sure to start a thread, when I get this tool. As long as it works out though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 19, 2009)

we should just to have it going and see if it can be stickied.

As my previous post have several links for BIOS Related stuff.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 31, 2009)

I've got to testify....  I just got a 6800GT from craigslist off some asshole that must have known the card was dead before he shipped it.  It had some thick black residue that looked like the guy had a house fire at some point and most of the outcome ended up on the card under the heatsink and on the pcb.  Well long story short, I completely cleaned off the card and still nothing so I figured what the hell and tried the oven.  ~ 385 F for 12 minutes and the card is brought back to life!!  I was very skeptical but had nothing to loose.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 31, 2009)

maybe invest in one of these


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 17, 2010)

well ill be a sonofabitch! I just did this to my 8800GTS 640mb card it had suddenly got red checkered artifacts on boot and in windows. I pre heated 475 for 10 mins, I pulled my gpu out and 2 caps and a resistor had fallen off!!! OH NOES!!!! so I let it cool, soldered the caps and resistor back on, fired that baby up, WHAMOOO!!! it works like a charm hell better than before!!!! oc's about 60mhz core more and 100mhz shader more!! same on memory though!! soo thinking bout it I tried my 4850, nothing still dead but hell!! it does actually work!!!!


----------



## jasper1605 (Jun 17, 2010)

This is also a viable solution for a PS3 YLOD   My launch model died last week so I did everything in my power to revive it so I could fetch the data off the HDD (losing 1000's of hours of stuff is not my idea of fun) and it worked out quite well.  350 degrees for about 12 minutes and give it a half hour to cool then rotate it after cooling and hope all goes well!


----------



## alucasa (Jun 19, 2010)

I can foresee that this baking technique will be used on broken lightsaber in far far future ...


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 19, 2010)

I've got a 8800 GT that shorts out the whole system when you try to boot with it. Should I try baking it or just try rinsing it with rubbing alcohol in case something is physically on it causing the shorts?


----------



## fairytale00 (Jun 21, 2010)

a great link,very useful


----------



## renault19 (Jun 22, 2010)

Patient:

Asus 8600GTS/256mb/ddr3 (S.T.A.L.K.E.R. edition)

Symptoms:
Black screen with dvi cable. only boots up with dvi to d-sub converter.
Blue vertical lines in windows 7 x64 under safe mode (with normal boot the system crashed).
White random characters all over the screen under Dos and bios menu.

Cure:

I removed the heatsink and the fan and whatever i can un-skrew and cleand the Gpu and ram from thermal paste.
I applied an aluminium foil on a baking disk.
I made 3 balls of aluminium foil.
I put the Gfx card on the aluminium foil balls on the baking disk.
I preheat the oven at 190 oC or 375F for 5min.
I put the gfx card in the oven for 8 min at 190 oC or 375F.
I put out of the oven the cooked Gfx card.
I let it cool down for 15min.
I reassembled the heatsink, fan and whatever i un-skrew and applied new thermal paste.

I told my self the phrase "here goes nothing..." and put the gfx in my pc.
It's alive!!!
I run 3DMark Vantage and stressed the gfx card , it runs flawlessly!!!

Thanks for letting me share my experience.


----------

